# More Walleye stocking



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.woodtv.com/dpp/news/michigan/Michigan-ramps-up-walleye-hatching

LANSING, Mich. (AP) - Michigan wildlife officials say the state is resuming large-scale hatching of new walleye as it forges ahead with an effective treatment against a fish virus.
The *Department of Natural Resources and Environment* said it plans to take about 50 million eggs this spring for pond-rearing and direct stocking. That's an eight-fold increase over the last two years.
Michigan has been cutting back most of its walleye hatching since 2006 as a defense against the spread of *viral hemorrhagic septicemia* , or VHS, into inland waters.
After several years of testing, department officials say they have found a technique to disinfect walleye eggs and prevent the spread of the virus.
The state expects it will take two years to return to full walleye production


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

they plant river spawners rather than the reef spawners so the average guy can get a crack at them with out having to mortgage the home for a big boat


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Both the DNR and the MDA and several bilogists agree, planting Walleyes at 2 inches or more gives them a better chance at survival. In West Michigan for the most part this has not been the case for the last 25 years. Also planting 1 inch Walleyes in the middle of millions of invasive species known predators is just feeding them. One study notes during high water (Muskegon river) Walleyes survived better. This is because they were flushed into the backwaters, more food, less predators (key) so if your going to plant anyway, why not plant them at a safer size, or in a safer area. Merely taking the eggs and placing them in feeder streams to make sure they wind up in the backwaters, would improve the spawn survival greatly, and is quite easy to do. the Perch America guys just planted 5000 5 to 7 inch Walleyes in Wolf lake near Chicago, they only cost $1.25 a piece! I will sponser 1000 5 to 7 inch Walleyes myself right now! Why can't we do this?


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

walranger5 said:


> Both the DNR and the MDA and several bilogists agree, planting Walleyes at 2 inches or more gives them a better chance at survival. In West Michigan for the most part this has not been the case for the last 25 years. Also planting 1 inch Walleyes in the middle of millions of invasive species known predators is just feeding them. One study notes during high water (Muskegon river) Walleyes survived better. This is because they were flushed into the backwaters, more food, less predators (key) so if your going to plant anyway, why not plant them at a safer size, or in a safer area. Merely taking the eggs and placing them in feeder streams to make sure they wind up in the backwaters, would improve the spawn survival greatly, and is quite easy to do. the Perch America guys just planted 5000 5 to 7 inch Walleyes in Wolf lake near Chicago, they only cost $1.25 a piece! I will sponser 1000 5 to 7 inch Walleyes myself right now! Why can't we do this?


 
Walranger:

I emailed the DNRE and told them the same thing that I would donate money for Walleye stocking in our local lakes & was told they will do there best in planting it and Im sure they will if the money is there. I also know of several people that would donate $ to do a private plant along with many local businesses. I wonder if the DNR would let private plants , I guess I never asked. I'll have to check into it!

Mark


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Good for you, we really only need to keep them away from the invasives, the low water has kept the back waters high and dry, thus flushing the newly hatched fry straight into the lakes and the waiting invasive predators, like Saginaw bay was. If the DNR can't raise 5 to 7 inch walleyes for $1.25 a piece, they should find out how they did it. We have $350 million in tackle tax money per year available, for restoring native fish populations, that's money we already paid. This isn't about money, I will sponser a 1000 5 inch walleyes at $1.25 any time. This is about want to. All we have to do is want to. Perch need a boost to, again creating safe zones is the easist way, more natural. Their is no logical reason not to rebuild our native fish populations, they need to get control of the spawning areas before the Asian Carp do, and we get to fish for them as well!


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

they really should be using the ponds here and taking the fish where they are needed...saginaw bay may never need a walleye plant again the way things are going here


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

walleyeman2006 said:


> they really should be using the ponds here and taking the fish where they are needed...saginaw bay may never need a walleye plant again the way things are going here


 They used Muskegon Walleyes to rebuild Saginaw (heartyest strain in Michigan they said) plus a couple thousand 20 inchers from Ohio. They key was lots of them and size. Muskegon river has not had a good Walleye spawn in over 50 years. Like Saginaw Bay was, Muskegon Lake nursery is full of invasive species, Alewives, invasive White Perch (increasing) Mussels starving the zooplankton etc... Hard enough for fish to survive a spawn without all that. Bottomline is invasive species are increasing, native fish struggling, the reason is obvious, helping native fish to survive is easy, getting permission to do so, that's hard.


----------



## bigmac77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great. Love Walleye


----------

